# carbon arrow money



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Carbon Express has already "stepped up" Dave. CX pays $300 for every perfect 300 shot at Vegas. They have done this for several years. They have paid out a lot of cash. Where have you been??? P.S. Why should anyone shoot small "outside" carbon arrows, as you put it, in an indoor target shoot?


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

call me dumb, but they dont do it at luisville do they? i didnt see evryone flocking to the carbon express booth with thier scorecards.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

perhaps this is a silent comment on behalf of those capable of consistently shooting 300s that carbon is not the way to go about it.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

The $300 for a 300 is in Vegas. Tons of people shoot 300's at Nationals. It's a different target and much easier to shoot a 300 on. Nearly every arrow manufacturer has a contingency program for most of the larger events throughout the year. There is usually something on their web sites (sometimes it is difficult to find).

I'm not sure what was ment by this: "perhaps this is a silent comment on behalf of those capable of consistently shooting 300s that carbon is not the way to go about it."

Lots of people shoot carbon shafts for indoors. The guy that won Championship class in Vegas was shooting Carbon Express. There are several pros as well as very talented ametures that shoot carbons. It's just a personal preference. Some shooters like aluminum. Others like the carbon for various reasons.


----------

